# Where can I buy seeds with little risk?



## mdpblitz (Apr 24, 2007)

hey im new at this and thought i could get some killer seeds from UK but  envelope was nabbed by customs.any suggestion for the best seedbank  company to make it past customs ?i'd appreciate any tips.the world always looks better thru red-eyes!MDPBLITZ


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

mdpblitz said:
			
		

> hey im new at this and thought i could get some killer seeds from UK but envelope was nabbed by customs.any suggestion for the best seedbank company to make it past customs ?i'd appreciate any tips.the world always looks better thru red-eyes!MDPBLITZ


 

Be very careful.You don't want to end up in jail.I don't have any ideas on your problem.I myself have a green card and get mine from the club here in cali.


----------

